# Next Step After Twisp



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

Hey Guys

I am looking for a speedy response on this one. A buddy of mine in Durban has been using his twisp for 6 months now and he messaged me today because of all of my vape related Facebook posts asking me what should he buy. He is willing to spend R1000 bucks max and he is happy as long as it fits in his pocket. What would you reckon is the best thing for that price for someone who knows nothing about VV/VW RBA's and all that. I was thinking of suggesting the new Kanger EMOW or the MVP.

What are you suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (5/8/14)

anything other then a twisp is a upgrade lol

mvp2 + mpt3 is great also vision spinner 2 + mpt3 .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (5/8/14)

you can get a sweet piece of kit for just a little over a grand , check vapeclub too


----------



## Baverz (5/8/14)

mtp3 an Vision spinner 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

Who is selling the vision spinner 2's?


----------



## Smoke187 (5/8/14)

I would say the EMOW might be a good device,
Pros - Smallish
Multi Voltage (3 settings)
Full kit
Decent 1300mha battery

Cons - Not full variable voltage

I would have bought it a month ago when I started vaping, and would suggest it so someone that wants something that has some decent power and slim enough to fit in your pocket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (5/8/14)

MVP for the win  with either Evod or mpt

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

So I am going to suggest the EMOW, Vision spinner with mpt3, MVP. Anything else?


----------



## Metal Liz (5/8/14)

Not that I can think of now, those seem like your best options for the price range


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

Sweet! I am typing all this up with links and pictures for him to check out reviews plus the sites and so on and so forth! I have to get him off the twisp liquid aswell. So going to type of list of vendors and prices and so on! The things I go through! Lol but he was the one that got me onto the twisp in the first and off the stinkies! So its time I return the favour!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## bones (5/8/14)

That Kanger Emow is pretty sweet. My bro in law purchased on from Vapeking on my recommendation. Looks the business too.


----------



## Reonat (5/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I am looking for a speedy response on this one. A buddy of mine in Durban has been using his twisp for 6 months now and he messaged me today because of all of my vape related Facebook posts asking me what should he buy. He is willing to spend R1000 bucks max and he is happy as long as it fits in his pocket. What would you reckon is the best thing for that price for someone who knows nothing about VV/VW RBA's and all that. I was thinking of suggesting the new Kanger EMOW or the MVP.
> 
> What are you suggestions?


I have a Vision Spinner 2 he can have for R200. I have hardly used it because I bought it just before I got my Reo. I now prefer my smaller batteries for when mobile as it fits better into my bag. Am in Durban. PM if he is keen.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baverz (5/8/14)

I've got a friend off stinkers his going 30 days strong no stinkers at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

For size and for what it can do, the EMOW combination is a winner for me. The 3 voltage settings is more than enough imo. The Spinner 2 is great, but HRH complains it is too big.


----------



## Bonez007 (5/8/14)

I bought a kit to step up from the twisp recently. It was the protank mini 3 and spinner 2. It is a great combination, no doubt, but thinking about it, i should have got the aerotank mini instead. The draw on the twisp is much tighter than the protank, and takes a little getting used to a lighter draw. Maybe i should have gone the mod route instead, because there are times where i need to charge the spinner, and its a really really long charge time! Like 6 hours! I cannot vape while its on charge and i dont believe in charging anything overnight. Mods that do not have batteries built in can be better since u have one in, and one on charge. No vape downtime. Also people love the MVP because of its huge battery life and it can be used as a pass through (vape while charging).
Please note, i am no expert, but these are just the things i found in my limited experience, browsing this forum, and asking about gear.


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

I told him that! I sent him my list he said hes gna get to researching tonight! I told him he should try hold out another month on the twisp and get another R1000 bucks and then use the 2k and buy something decent. Good charger with batteries and mod like the SVD or Vamo or even a mech if he wants it. He said it sounds like a good plan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz (5/8/14)

i neva vape today cause my battery is charging at home


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

O hell NO! I would never put myself through that! This is why I bought 4 18350 Aw batteries and a 18650 battery for those days where I am like bring on the stares

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007 (5/8/14)

How many 350 batteries do you go through a day? And what is your setup?


----------



## 6ghost9 (5/8/14)

I have an Itaste SVD with a Aerotank Mega. I normally either go through the single 18650 or 2-3 18350's. But I travel with work and most of the time I am driving. I bought the batteries a month before I bought the Efest charger that has a car charging cable. So I do have 1 too many. But I also go camping and I refuse to be without battery life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bwbwings (5/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> So I am going to suggest the EMOW, Vision spinner with mpt3, MVP. Anything else?


 
After my experiences I have found that I need more than the egos and spinners, I have chatted alot to the guys here asking for help and have figured out that you can get a kayfun clone and cana mod 30w with betteries for about R 1250 and a Sigelei 20W for close to that.

Personally I would skip straight past the spinners and go for the mods (elec or otherwise),  just my 2 cents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I am looking for a speedy response on this one. A buddy of mine in Durban has been using his twisp for 6 months now and he messaged me today because of all of my vape related Facebook posts asking me what should he buy. He is willing to spend R1000 bucks max and he is happy as long as it fits in his pocket. What would you reckon is the best thing for that price for someone who knows nothing about VV/VW RBA's and all that. I was thinking of suggesting the new Kanger EMOW or the MVP.
> 
> What are you suggestions?


Hey man,

I'm in agreement with what @bwbwings mentioned. If your friend is the type that enjoys 'gadety' type stuff or is always looking for something better, then moving to a more simple mod won't do him much good. He'll probably be looking for an upgrade within a week of getting the new one.

My advice would be to tell him to save up for something more advanced that will keep him busy and vaping strong for a far longer time. This could in turn save him money as he won't be buying anything in between and then realising he wants more.

Then again, he could save up, buy something and still want more

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bwbwings (5/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I'm in agreement with what @bwbwings mentioned. If your friend is the type that enjoys 'gadety' type stuff or is always looking for something better, then moving to a more simple mod won't do him much good. He'll probably be looking for an upgrade within a week of getting the new one.
> 
> ...


 
I nice thing about getting a mod is that they form the foundation for better upgrades, i.e. you can get a kayfun at a later stage and start playing with coil building etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

